# Tombstone Anchoring



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't spent all this time making tombstones to have them blow away or be stolen. So, in addition to securing the stones on two pieces of 24" rebar (12" in the ground and 12" into the stone) I am using 45 lbs test steel fishing line leader to help hold the stone to the ground. The fishing line leader comes in a pack of six and in different lengths (I'm using 18" leader) and I bought them at Walmart for about $1.75.









I drilled a hole up through the bottom of the stone about 8 inches deep. I then squeezed some foamboard adhesive down inside the hole. 









I then took a regular old wall anchor and separated the part that spreads apart when you drive a screw into it. 









The leaders have loops at each end. One end had the part that the hook would attach to. I took the other end and pushed it up through the anchor on the end I split apart. Once through, I attached one of the loops to one of the ends I split apart. My thought is that if the wind (or a thief) tugs on the tombstone the split anchor will dig into the foam.









I then shoved the anchor down inside the hole. Then filled the hole with expanding foam. (The first stone I used foam adhesive to fill in the hole, but used expanding foam for the rest of them.)


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

The loop on the other end sticking out of the tombstone will be attached to a metal stake pounded into the ground









You could also attach one of those 120 decibel personal alarms to the leader loop and the metal stake. These alarm work by pulling a little metal pin out of the alarm. 









Be careful if you do this part after you have painted your stones. Lean the tombstones so that the front is facing up. This is so the expanding foam won't expanded on to the front of the stone. I had some foam expand onto the front of the Dee Cayed stone as shown in the picture.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a great idea! I had trouble with theft last year (wind's a problem every year...), and I was trying to think of ways to better secure my props this year. I think I'll give this a try!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

gotta give this one a try!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

UPDATE. The expanding foam cured overnight. I tried pulling the anchor out of one of my crappier tombstones (no big deal if I ruined it). I couldn't even budge the anchor. I had wrapped the wire around my fingers and pulled..hard...and the wire started cutting into my skin. I think this will work extremely well.  I'm sure someone could really give it a hard yank and the anchor will come out, but at that time the alarm will sound hopefully making them think twice about taking the stone with them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good thinking, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Great info....btw, where did you source your alarm? I have been trying to utilize the magnetic alarms ($1 ones for windows/doors) but the pin pull on that alarm is perfect!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

redg8r said:


> Great info....btw, where did you source your alarm? I have been trying to utilize the magnetic alarms ($1 ones for windows/doors) but the pin pull on that alarm is perfect!


Got them from ebay. Search personal alarms, cheapest is about $2.49 each shipped from Hong Kong. Lowes also sells them, but for about $5 each.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

GREAT idea. I never though my fishing tackle could become part of my Halloween display!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Got to try this one


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice thread, good info. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

Great idea. I have a large area and this would really help in the remote areas.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I really like the alarm idea. This year is my first real haunt and I've spent tons of hours on my props. I might have to give this a try.


----------

